# Replace Secondary Air Pump - 2008 2.5 Jetta MK5



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi, 

My 16 year old son picked up a 2008 Jetta from an owner who consistently maintained the vehicle at the dealership, owner had the vehicle in for maintenance just a few months ago before he sold, and dealership diagnosed and advised Secondary Air Pump needs to be replaced, my scan is bringing up P0411 fault which is triggering Engine Light.

I've looked pretty hard online and can't seem to find a video or guide to changing out a Secondary Air Pump on a MK5 2.5. 

Gut tells me it should be fairly simple, but wondering if anyone has any tips. does it get changed from the top or bottom, it looks like it's just underneath the throttle body, which we'll clean out at the same time.

I removed the cover, and cleaned up a bit, and I've looked at all the hoses, and I'm not seeing any any issues. (Cracks or disconnects) 

Let's assume the dealers diagnosis is accurate for now, does anyone have the steps for changing this pump out, and any tips?

Thanks in advance, 

M


----------



## Girevik82 (Aug 28, 2005)

The only air pump I'm aware of is the one kinda below the throttle body but right on the block by the upper timing chain cover. I've got the delete kit from UM I think and have noticed some slight throttle response. Not sure if that is the one you are talking about but the vacuum line runs to the brake booster.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

First remove the throttle body. It is pretty simple. That will clear out the way to the SAI pump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2019)

Thank you both for your response, I’m going to be replacing in the next two weeks, so this helps.


----------

